
IBM 5150 Technical Reference Manual [pdf] - eaguyhn
http://www.minuszerodegrees.net/manuals/IBM_5150_Technical_Reference_6322507_APR84.pdf
======
StillBored
This is one area where progress over the last few decades definitely haven't
improved things. Just having a clear memory map available for a machine is
something that seems to be a lost art, much less complete register
descriptions...

